#ubuntu-in 2016-11-30
<abcen8> salam newbie
<p_d> do anyone have any experience in virtualbox?
<p_d> actually I cant install it. it gives an error "Running VMs found" http://imgur.com/a/MbMsf
#ubuntu-in 2018-11-30
<DogChinoUSWhite> #debian-in
